# Matts Fight



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Hope you dont mind me linking your vid from youtube bro. I think the world needs to see this burn up....


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

****ing awesome dude, nice one!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

That was just bloody awesome, well done matt


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Whoa - excellent fight - crowd got their monies worth with that brawl alone.:yes:

Ref was enjoying himself - did not want it to end!!!!!:no:


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

awesome fight, really good composure in that first minute or so. he just didnt know what to do with those uppercuts matt, well done m8.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Good old scrap with two guys who wanted to stand and bang. Awesome and Well done


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. Lee is a gamer, he came out fast and nearly put me away! Big respect to him. I was pleased with the way it went overall, especially for my first proper fight, the pace was a bit of a shock! i wasn't expecting it to be quite so frantic...it was good though. Good show put on all round.

I tried to upload this the other night but thought it hadn't worked so it was a bit of a shock to see it up, but at least it's got a positive reception.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Matt, great job recovering from those knees and taking it to him! Were you contemplating sinking the guillotine choke and pulling guard earlier in the fight?

So, you two train together and do West Fight Co and all together?

Great posturing during the gnp, he didnt seem to have an answer to it at all and it seemed to soften him up towards the choke.

Awesome work!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Great fight that, well done!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

NLG said:


> So, you two train together and do West Fight Co and all together?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Me and Matt dont train together as im in norfolk and he's in leicester, must grumble. But West Fight Co is a joint effort we put together and run.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

NLG said:


> Matt, great job recovering from those knees and taking it to him! Were you contemplating sinking the guillotine choke and pulling guard earlier in the fight?
> 
> So, you two train together and do West Fight Co and all together?
> 
> ...


The knees hit me pretty square on the chin! I was just trying to stay standing up really and throw some back..I was sort of gifted the guillotine position early on while standing but it wasn't very tight so I took the takedown instead. Fair play to Lee he was defending the whole time and manged to control me near the end when he turned and opened his neck. We'd been drilling similar chokes in training so it just went on.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome fight, well done fella!

Does bring back the debate on when the ref should stop a fight though. I'm usually firmly of the mindset that if the opponent is defending themself in some way then the ref should let it go, especially as the fighter can tap at any point (depending on consciousness) & enters the ring knowing the risks so takes that responsilbilty upon themself, (here comes the 'but'...) however there are occasions when the heady mix of pride & adrenaline can overule the body. I only say this because the other fella took some serious damage on the ground & I was expecting the ref to step in long before the other bloke tapped.

What was your feeling as one of the participants Matt, did you think it should've been stopped earlier or do you think the ref was right to let it flow & as Lee still had the presence of mind to know when he'd had enough?

Again though, amazing fight. Like watching a real life Rocky film it was so back & forth!!


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

good fight.well done, but the fight was well over before it was over. ref let that go to far ithink.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

bonecrusher said:


> good fight.well done, but the fight was well over before it was over. ref let that go to far ithink.


Thought exactly the same thing but then again the Ref must have been enjoying the fight too much lol.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, Chase see my earlier post, lol.

Davy - agreed with your post and the comments after 100% I gave up counting the amount of unanswered blows the guy took - fair play to him - but really the ref took a risk - which brings me onto a possibly contraversial (sp) question..who where the refs where they associated with the other club? - as Will's fight ended when he had a top opportunity 1.30 before the end then this one when the ref gave him more than enough time (and then some) to escape / improve the position????:growl:


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Si-K said:


> which brings me onto a possibly contraversial (sp) question..who where the refs where they associated with the other club? - as Will's fight ended when he had a top opportunity 1.30 before the end then this one when the ref gave him more than enough time (and then some) to escape / improve the position????:growl:


If I had a cat, I would throw it square in the middle of some pigeons after that quote! Personally, from the camera angle, I'd have called it earlier & at some of the smaller shows I've seen there can be some "homefield advantage" cheekily displayed. I couldn't say if that was the case on this occasion though, maybe the ref knew the other fighter & how much he could take? John McCarthy used to try & give fighters plenty of oppurtunity to improve position as he knew them all & was well aware of the damage they could safely take. It's a massive debate, thing is though there would be a lot more angry viewers if it was called too early.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Upper cuts and hooks .. lovely. Well done mate.


----------

